# Had a good night!



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Gigged 180 head could not ask for better conditions !!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

*More pics*

One more


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Is there a way to post more than one picture at a time from my I phone?


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Crushed them!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Is the only decent fish being held up.looking at the size of your hands and the size of the fish on ice, I would delete this picture. looks like a whole bunch of under 12 inch fish.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a lotta flatties.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy CRAP!!! Gig-fest!


----------



## WeSellGigs (Oct 27, 2012)

Great Job! How many hours did it take you to gig that many flatties?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work; note the Striped Bass too, where did you find that one?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

DAWGONIT said:


> pretty work; note the Striped Bass too, where did you find that one?


Is it a striped bass or mullet? I can't see that half of the pic on my phone =(


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Is the only decent fish being held up.looking at the size of your hands and the size of the fish on ice, I would delete this picture. looks like a whole bunch of under 12 inch fish.


WOW!!! :whistling:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Is the only decent fish being held up.looking at the size of your hands and the size of the fish on ice, I would delete this picture. looks like a whole bunch of under 12 inch fish.


where did you buy your internet fish measuring device? Heard amazon.com had a pretty decent sale on them lately


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

I dont know either one of them,but agree with Bamafan611,dont mind saying I am commercial with RS either,I dont post much,Older Dis-abled Vet,but most have looked at so many that they can guess how big before ever sticking fish and be pretty close,rather on the bottom or in a box or picture,just some more info,12 inch fish iced all night will be short tommorow,might save someone a ticket,good luck,It takes alot of shorts and Paper to weigh up,(Paper thin).Market flooded right now,we might think about next yrs crop,I do,Good Luck,See you on the water.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn sure a bunch of fish. I would have left most of them. I try to stick 14" or better. 
to fisheye,look at the ice cubes,and the guys hands. Maybe he has big hands and big ice cubes. Either way there is a bunch of shorts in that cooler. Bet his buyer is bitchin about having to clean those lil suckers.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

First of all you confirmed what I throught......... "IPhone"


Always turn a Iphone sideways IE: Horizontal when taking pix's.

That way when you send them to a email or forum.....They will not be 90degs out of phase. 

I hate propitiatory electronics.......Apple is propitiatory.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree with Terry, Unless that is a 500 qt ice chest or it's 3ft deep those are just a bunch of babies. Maybe he just has really big hands. Unless he has no sense at all someone with an RS wouldn't even post this so he must have had 18 people on board. The stripes on that mullet are as thick as half of the fish turned sideways. Guy just blew the dust of his single 100 watt incandescent and finally went after he heard about some fish being in the gulf. What a joke


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> where did you buy your internet fish measuring device? Heard amazon.com had a pretty decent sale on them lately[/QUOTE
> What? Were you with him or something, or his Cheerleader... You honestly can't look at that box and tell those fish are small? Amazon....You're an idiot too.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

They do look pretty dinky, specially the ones turned sideways in the back of the cooler.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bigmike2010 said:


> fisheye48 said:
> 
> 
> > where did you buy your internet fish measuring device? Heard amazon.com had a pretty decent sale on them lately[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

This is why we have fishing regulations. That's what I consider over-fishing.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang fisheye, I've enjoyed your post in the past , but this time you are simply wrong. Ray Charles could see there was nothing to the fish on top. don't know about the fish under the ice. several of the fish on top wouldn't make 10 inches. As far as the internet game wardens, pics like these are just what they need to reduce limits and seasons. I see you' re from TX, well you've seen your limits reduced and no gigging after Oct. Tx used to show pics all over the internet and guided gigging became very popular, well where are they at now???If you don't think Marine Resources look at these pics with much attention, well let me inform you they do. I know several of them personally and there is already talk about next years bag limits and season.I don't have any problems showing off a nice fish or legal catch, but pics like this will get it shut down.


----------



## Harber1 (Jun 19, 2013)

Right on Bama Fan.


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Man,Glad to see our fishermen are thinking about the future,myself I have 6 year old Grandson already Gigging fish,loves it,would love to know he could teach his son one day,or Grandson,Remember this sport is ours to protect, BamaFan is correct,Thank You,hope to meet you own the water.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Terry you said it all with that post. We don't want regs like Tex.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

*crybabies*

There ain't nothing to a 12in flounder anyway. Those are gulf flounder and are gonna be much thinner than southern flounder. He's probably got an RS. Resturants like to fry them small ones whole. Let the dude post his report and pics. They're all good until he says they're not. I see no infraction, just a bunch of crybabies.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Dang fisheye, I've enjoyed your post in the past , but this time you are simply wrong. Ray Charles could see there was nothing to the fish on top. don't know about the fish under the ice. several of the fish on top wouldn't make 10 inches. As far as the internet game wardens, pics like these are just what they need to reduce limits and seasons. I see you' re from TX, well you've seen your limits reduced and no gigging after Oct. Tx used to show pics all over the internet and guided gigging became very popular, well where are they at now???If you don't think Marine Resources look at these pics with much attention, well let me inform you they do. I know several of them personally and there is already talk about next years bag limits and season.I don't have any problems showing off a nice fish or legal catch, but pics like this will get it shut down.


once again you have no ruler just guessing at length, your eyes will fool you more times than not when looking at fish. i know i have seen and caught several fat redfish that i knew would be over 27" and turned out to be 25" and i have also caught redfish that i thought would be 24 or 25" and ended up being 29". and last i dont know about texas seeming im 12 hrs from the nearest saltwater and not from texas. its my current location not where im from. spent a long time in pensacola(30yrs!)


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

fishFEEDER9697 said:


> There ain't nothing to a 12in flounder anyway. Those are gulf flounder and are gonna be much thinner than southern flounder. He's probably got an RS. Resturants like to fry them small ones whole. Let the dude post his report and pics. They're all good until he says they're not. I see no infraction, just a bunch of crybabies.


RS license or not the man can't see the license in the post so it don't meen crap. The pics are just more ammo to use against us with tighter regs and they are coming.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Dang fisheye, I've enjoyed your post in the past , but this time you are simply wrong. Ray Charles could see there was nothing to the fish on top. don't know about the fish under the ice. several of the fish on top wouldn't make 10 inches. As far as the internet game wardens, pics like these are just what they need to reduce limits and seasons. I see you' re from TX, well you've seen your limits reduced and no gigging after Oct. Tx used to show pics all over the internet and guided gigging became very popular, well where are they at now???If you don't think Marine Resources look at these pics with much attention, well let me inform you they do. I know several of them personally and there is already talk about next years bag limits and season.I don't have any problems showing off a nice fish or legal catch, but pics like this will get it shut down.


i was just posting a pick of a few fish i gigged and for anybody who thinks it overkill and think for one second a fish market will risk buying an undersize fish u have all lost ur mind!!!! but thanks all the remarks i promise there is not a fish in that cooler thats undersized!!!!!!!!! but i guess there are haters everywhere u go... that one night of floundering put over 400$ in my pocket do u really think i would risk my rs and my but thanks for all the negative posts!!!!!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

fishFEEDER9697 said:


> There ain't nothing to a 12in flounder anyway. Those are gulf flounder and are gonna be much thinner than southern flounder. He's probably got an RS. Resturants like to fry them small ones whole. Let the dude post his report and pics. They're all good until he says they're not. I see no infraction, just a bunch of crybabies.


amen restaurants would rather have a 1lb to 1 1/2 pound flounder for baking one whole fish per plate!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

if there is a fish under 12 in that pic let the lord strike me dead where i stand but who are yall to judge thats why i seldom post way to many crybabies!!!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

WeSellGigs said:


> Great Job! How many hours did it take you to gig that many flatties?


dark till daylight


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

mjg21 said:


> i was just posting a pick of a few fish i gigged and for anybody who thinks it overkill and think for one second a fish market will risk buying an undersize fish u have all lost ur mind!!!! but thanks all the remarks i promise there is not a fish in that cooler thats undersized!!!!!!!!! but i guess there are haters everywhere u go... that one night of floundering put over 400$ in my pocket do u really think i would risk my rs and my but thanks for all the negative posts!!!!!



So, $2.22 per fish? I would have thought the would have been higher.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't see a commercial fisherman putting his license on the line just to brag on the internet. 


Good job , Skipper!

Jim


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I re-measured with my internet ruler and yep, they're all legal.

Good job Capt!

















Jimmy


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Funny thread everyone has to be a tough guy. Good job cappie!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

overkill said:


> So, $2.22 per fish? I would have thought the would have been higher.


The last batch I sold I got $2.75lb.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry about the judgement on here, I told an office friend that it would not make any sense for someone to post this especially holding commercial license if the fish were not legit. But the pics did make it hard to judge, good job though and those are some cute blessings you've got there.


----------

